# Bull Terriers,Crufts



## Tilldob (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone any idea what time judging of Bullies starts a Crufts.
Cant seem to find out,our lad is in Special Puppy and his mum is in Good citizen bitch. Dont want to arrive to early it will be a long day for them


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

In the envelope with your passes there should be a leaflet stating the times each breed judging starts. If you are second in the ring it will most likely say after x time. This is just a guide it means you will not go in to the ring before then. Last year it said for italian greyhounds not before 11am bitched eventually went in the ring at 3.30.

You will find that if your boy is in puppy then he will be the second class to be judged in your breed as veterans go in first and if you only have 1 judge the dogs are judged before bitches good citizen bitch will be either the last class for your breed or one of the last classes.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I would get there early so you are not parked miles away and also so you will be in and settled before the public are let in.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Surely you would have a schedule? other than that look on Fosse Data or Higham press for times etc


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

On the Crufts website -

All Judging starts at 9.00am each day unless your breed has an early or late start (listed below)

http://www.crufts.org.uk/judging-programme-breeds

Not sure if there is an Order of Judging as there usually is, I couldn't find one :confused5:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

You need to be there early.
Otherwise you'll be caught in the crowds and the queuing. Your nerves will be shredded and your dogs, especially pupster  will be stressed.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Yep, go by the pass time, trust me I've gone by the weong time and missed my class by 5 minutes!

Papillons are 8.30.


----------



## Tilldob (Dec 27, 2012)

Kinjilabs said:


> Surely you would have a schedule? other than that look on Fosse Data or Higham press for times etc


No i dont have a schedule,i entered online and downloaded the schedule which seems to have disappeared now. I asked because my computer is on very slow mode and to download the schedule again would probably taken 3 weeks lol.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Schedule is on Fossedata - 
http://fossedata.co.uk/downloads/pdf/CRUFT_MAR_14_Schedule.pdf

Screenshot of relevant page -


----------



## Tilldob (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies i eventually downloaded the virtual schedule and Bullies are after the Mini Bulls so im guessing after lunch.
I was going to take them in after lunch because young un does get stressed so i thought he would be better if he wasnt benched too long but most of the advise is to take them in early. so will probably go early thanks again


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Tilldob said:


> Thanks for all the replies i eventually downloaded the virtual schedule and Bullies are after the Mini Bulls so im guessing after lunch.
> I was going to take them in after lunch because young un does get stressed so i thought he would be better if he wasnt benched too long but most of the advise is to take them in early. so will probably go early thanks again


Agree with others that it's best and least stressful to get there early - especially with a pup - and you have to be there by 12 noon in any case as no dogs are admitted after that.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Please do get there early - the earlier you are, the better the parking space you get (it's bad enough trying to find a decent place early doors when it's just exhibitors, never mind once the public start arriving!) and if you can get your dog settled on the bench then they should be okay, the benching areas are a little quieter, you only really get other exhibitors and maybe the odd straggler of the public wandering through the benches. Although once I was there with my friend and her Irish Setters, I was trying to have a little bit of a nap on the bench with the dog and two girls came and started taking photos of us   surely there are more interesting things to photograph at Crufts than a knackered woman with a sleepy Setter!!

Is your pup used to being in a crate? If so, I would put your crate on the bench (providing it fits) and then cover the crate with a blanket, we always do this with ours, it really helps to keep them settled, and Mabel is usually fast asleep within a few minutes, even with all the surrounding noise!

But yes, getting back to being there early - we were on the car park for 06:45am last year and we got a really good parking space, but considering we didn't get in the ring until after 3:30pm, it was a VERY long day for us and the dog. But I would say if you're any later than 7:30-8am then you are gonna really struggle to get a parking space that doesn't mean a VERY long walk or a bus journey to the NEC. Also have a look at what hall you are in and which car park will be the most convenient, work it out before you get there cos navigating your way around the NEC car parks is a nightmare - and i'm only the passenger LOL


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

if U think either or both dogs may be bothered by the noise, crowds, so many strange dogs, etc,
i'd suggest U start now using calmatives, AND get them accustomed to a scent [preferably lavender]
that's associated with quiet, contented, "safe" times at home - see this post
Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - dog body-language - and why it matters so much...

for What, When, How, etc.

Calmatives can use any of 3 routes: Oral, Tactile, & Olfactory. For the best results, i'd suggest use 3,
one from each category; whichever is the fastest to begin working, will help the other 2 be more effective.

Pair the chosen 'tactile' & 'oral' versions with the scent [lavender, or whatever] when the house is calm,
no visitors are present, the kids are abed or out, & the adults are doing something peaceful - 
reading, watching NON-violent telly, busy on-line [but not playing noisy, erratic on-line games].

This will make the scent a potent memory-aid to these peaceful, relaxed, happy times. Essentially,
the odor becomes a portable "relax cue". Apply the scent to their collars before U depart for the show,
refresh the odor on other objects or Ur clothing over the day, & "intercept" anything scary along the way
to the benching area - Don't let passersby swoop in & pet them, keep them behind U if possible, or just
put both dogs IN CRATES & put the crates on a low-boy, so they can stand & watch the world go by, 
or lie-down & do their best to pretend it's not there. :lol: Some dogs are very good at that!

This is my favorite version of lavender -
Bulgarian Lavender Oil | Lavender Water | Alteya Inc.

It's USDA organic, produced by a farmers' co-operative in Bulgaria, very high-quality & long-lasting.
U can use it on bed-linens to help promote sleep, but mostly i use it as a relax-cue to lower stress,
not just in dogs but anyone.

TO KEEP THE SCENT "reassuring", U MUST pair it regularly with those predictable, contented, happy
times - if it's only used in stressful circs, IT BECOMES A CUE TO "STRESS" instead of relax.
IOW, it's 'tainted' by the constant pairing with stressful events. But it's inexpensive, very safe,
no interactions or side-effects, & it works. :yesnod:

It takes approx a week to 10-days to establish it as a "relax" cue, using it every evening before bed;
after that, for every 2 to 3 uses under stressful circs, it needs a minimum of ONE use in controlled,
secure, contented circs to counter-balance the 'stress' exposure. More-frequent relaxing events
with the scent certainly don't hurt, more is wonderful. :001_tt1: U can put it on a cotton-ball, set that
on a saucer, put the saucer above a heat source [the telly, the refrigerator, ___ ] or under a vent
but OUT OF REACH of the dogs [or any cats!... ], & let it dissipate.

Don't forget to take the dogs' collars =Off= before spritzing them with anything - U don't want
to startle with the hiss, associate DAP or lavender with intrusion & being wet by the spray, etc.
Take 'em off, spray one side lightly, turn, spray the other lightly, replace on the dog. :thumbup:

Hope they & U have a wonderful time, & good luck - i wish U ribbons. :w00t:
.
.
.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> if U think either or both dogs may be bothered by the noise, crowds, so many strange dogs, etc,
> i'd suggest U start now using calmatives, AND get them accustomed to a scent [preferably lavender]
> that's associated with quiet, contented, "safe" times at home - see this post
> Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - dog body-language - and why it matters so much...
> ...


Great stuff 
Cheers :thumbup:


----------

